# Serbian (BCS): uvremenjenost



## reka

Molim vas, šta je "uvremenjenost"? 

"najvažniji aspekt interpretacije jeste uvremenjenost"

->to znači, da se interpetacija desi u pravo vreme, ne prerano i ne prekasno?

Hvala!


----------



## WannaBeMe

reka said:


> Molim vas, šta je "uvremenjenost"?
> 
> "najvažniji aspekt interpretacije jeste uvremenjenost"
> 
> ->to znači, da se interpetacija desi u pravo vreme, ne prerano i ne prekasno?
> 
> Hvala!



Joj, nisam nikad čuo za tu reč. Zvuči mi tako pokvareno.
Ja bih kazao pravovremenost namesto uvremenjenost.


----------



## Duya

Ni ja. Opet nešto iz psihijatrijskog žargona, kao ona _prorada_?


----------



## reka

Haha, hvala vam, vidim, da zaista ide za jedan specifičan tekst
Pa smislila sam nešto i na slovenski


----------



## Majalj

Nestručno prevode sa engleskog/fransuckog/njemačkog pa onda dobiju te rogobatne riječi.  

Usklađenost s trenutkom (da nije prevaziđena i starinska)?


----------



## reka

U stvari, mislim, da je autor tog teksta neki srpski autor...sad sam zaboravila jer u stvari prevodim neku kompilaciju članaka...ali možda su naviknuti na takav žargon, haha


----------



## Duya

Sad sam bacio oko na Google search, i izgleda da si u pravu: to znači (good) timing, up-to-dateness. Sudeći po upotrebi, "uvremen" je onaj koji dolazi u pravo vreme.

U svakodnevnom srpskom su se uobičajile engleska reč "tajming" i francuska "ažurnost" (koje ne znače baš isto); trenutno mi ne pada na pamet neki "domaći" izraz.


----------



## reka

Hvala, da, tako nekako sam i na slovenskom stavila ali sam morala da opišem...možda bi mogla smisliti "učasovnjenost" ili nešto tako Jer vreme = čas na slovenskom.

Radije sam opisala šta se misli s tome


----------

